# Colorado Springs, CO meet-up, April 14



## RVsForFun

I have finally secured a small conference room for our Colorado Spirngs, CO meet-up on Saturday, April 14 at 10:00am. If our group exceeds the meeting room size we'll move the meeting to a local restaurant. Some MPIX forum photogs may attend as well.

I've reserved a meeting room at a FedExKinko's on Garden of the Gods Road in Colorado Springs for 10:00am. The FedExKinko's is on the SW corner of Garden of the Gods Road and Centennial Blvd. For those traveling out of town, take I-25 south to Garden of the Gods exit, go west (right) until Centennial Blvd. Turn left at the light.

The exact address for the Mapquesters out there is 1355 Garden of the Gods Road, Colorado Springs, CO. Thier number is 719-592-9696.

*Please PM me if you intend to stop by*. We'll be very close at that location to shoot some photos at the Garden of the Gods park, just up the road. Please feel free to bring samples of your work and of course, your camera.


----------



## zendianah

RVsForFun said:


> I have finally secured a small conference room for our Colorado Spirngs, CO meet-up on Saturday, April 14 at 10:00am. If our group exceeds the meeting room size we'll move the meeting to a local restaurant. Some MPIX forum photogs may attend as well.
> 
> I've reserved a meeting room at a FedExKinko's on Garden of the Gods Road in Colorado Springs for 10:00am. The FedExKinko's is on the SW corner of Garden of the Gods Road and Centennial Blvd. For those traveling out of town, take I-25 south to Garden of the Gods exit, go west (right) until Centennial Blvd. Turn left at the light.
> 
> The exact address for the Mapquesters out there is 1355 Garden of the Gods Road, Colorado Springs, CO. Thier number is 719-592-9696.
> 
> *Please PM me if you intend to stop by*. We'll be very close at that location to shoot some photos at the Garden of the Gods park, just up the road. Please feel free to bring samples of your work and of course, your camera.


 


Hi there.. I am new to photography.. Is their a level of experience that you want?  I would love to go and learn from you pros.


----------



## RVsForFun

Please attend! Everyone welcome. We'll all learn something from someone else.



zendianah said:


> Hi there.. I am new to photography.. Is their a level of experience that you want? I would love to go and learn from you pros.


----------



## ashfordphoto

I'm fairly new too, Zen.  So no worries!  I expect that it's going to be casual and a great way to meet new friends with different approaches/techniques to photography.  Should be rad!


I only have 2 or 3 pieces of work to show, but I don't think anyone other than me cares


----------



## Lars Leber

Thank you for reserving a room and setting up this meeting. I should be able to make it and I better print out some of my photos as well.


----------



## JamesD

I'll be getting back in town just in time to go!  I've been wanting to go to a meetup for a while.  So.. count me in.


----------



## RVsForFun

Don't spend large $$$ printing out your work, an inkjet copy should be just fine. We don't have an official agenda other than to show work, meet people and maybe head out to the Garden of the Gods park for a shooting trip.


----------



## BoblyBill

This sounds freaking awesome!!! I'll try my best to be there.


----------



## RVsForFun

UPDATE on directions: it will be easier to get to Kinko's on Garden of the Gods Road if you go to the next light (west) after Centennial Blvd. and turn left into the Traveller's Insurance driveway. The Kinko's is on the immediate left.


----------



## Frizbe

Dah! What happened to the other thread? I will still make it.


----------



## RVsForFun

...what happened to the original thread. I had to put a new one out. I'm glad you can make it. If we get too many people for the room size we'll move it to a local restaurant less than one block away. BELIEVE ME I drove all around COSprings on Monday trying to find a place to meet that didn't want $300 out of my pocket for guarantees. The library (the perfect place!) has been booked for months. If we do this again we can get a large conference room at a library. Glad you're coming!



Frizbe said:


> Dah! What happened to the other thread? I will still make it.


----------



## RVsForFun

The COSprings meet-up is this Saturday, April 14, 10:00am, Kinkos, 1355 Garden of the Gods Road, near the SW corner of GOTG Road and Centennial Blvd. The phone number of the Kinkos is 719-592-9696. Please bring work samples and business cards. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## LaFoto

*Do not forget to also take photos of each other ... and make sure you know all about the TPF salute!*


----------



## RVsForFun

A TPF salute?



LaFoto said:


> *Do not forget to also take photos of each other ... and make sure you know all about the TPF salute!*


----------



## LaFoto

Here you are:

1.






Photo taken by ROB, and borrowed from this_thread on the Meet-Up in London on 2 and 3 September of last year.

2.





Pic taken by myself (camera on tripod and timer), same meet-up, same thread.

Just so you know what the TPF Salute looks like. 
You cannot have a meet up and not send a photo without the salute! 

Edited to add:
Hey, and I am just thinking: if you want to see photos of past TPF meet-ups, this forum (for the meet-ups) has a sub-forum called "Past Meet-Ups", and if you click on "Display Options" underneath the index and click on "Beginning" (instead of the default "last week") you can go through all of them.


----------



## astrostu

I hate to say it, but I think I'm gonna have to pass on this meet-up.  Sorry.  If it goes well, plan one for the summer and I should be able to do that one!


----------



## RVsForFun

...what a TPF salute looks like. However, the photos show the European version of the salute. We're in the USA, so I'm wondering what the Western version would be...maybe the same salute but in the back of a big pickup truck driving over the Grand Canyon. Hmmmm....


----------



## JamesD

RVsForFun said:


> Please bring work samples and business cards. Hope to see everyone there!



I'll be getting into town late Friday, and all my household goods are en route from Alabama, so I don't really have any work to show.  And, I'm not in business, so I don't have any business cards.

Should I bring something else?


----------



## Frizbe

JamesD said:


> I'll be getting into town late Friday, and all my household goods are en route from Alabama, so I don't really have any work to show.  And, I'm not in business, so I don't have any business cards.
> 
> Should I bring something else?


Your camera?

I'm in the same boat, I have a website, but I do this as a hobby so I don't have any cards. And I don't have a good printer so I don't have any _physical _examples.


----------



## RVsForFun

Bring what you can, I'll have my own samples. Don't worry if you don't have prints or albums to show, we just want to meet YOU.

UPDATE: We're supposed to get snow on Friday, so take care travelling. It's supposed to clear on Saturday, but I wanted any out-of-towners to know about the storm.


----------



## Lars Leber

They expect 1 to 2 feet of snow out here in Falcon. If I can make it out of my driveway I will be there on Saturday otherwise I will have to wait for the next meetup.


----------



## ashfordphoto

let it snow!!!!!  I don't want to work on Friday   I'm a high school teacher, so snow days are always appreciated!!!


I'm hoping you can get out and make it Lars, but don't press your luck.


----------



## Tangerini

Hrm, I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it down for this one


----------



## JamesD

Lars Leber said:


> They expect 1 to 2 feet of snow out here in Falcon. If I can make it out of my driveway I will be there on Saturday otherwise I will have to wait for the next meetup.



Well, I'll be 8 miles up the road, in Peyton, so if you get snowed in, I probably will, too. :er: Last time I was home, I went to Safeway, and found out on the way that the road was closed eastbound at that big intersection.  Isn't life in the boondocks fun?:lmao:

[Edit]
Actually, I may wind up snowed up in Salina again.  Or Hayes.  Or Limon.  The weather doesn't like to cooperate with my travel plans for some reason... same thing happened over Christmas.


----------



## RVsForFun

...you all make it. I'll be there regardless.


----------



## ashfordphoto

I'll be there.  Unless it gets freaky - but I don't think that'll happen.


----------



## zendianah

Anyway we can reschedule?  My car is HORRIBLE in the snow.


----------



## zendianah

Question... How will we know whos who?


----------



## ashfordphoto

I don't mind rescheduling. I don't mind going, either. I'm flexible.

We'll know to talk to the people who are in a copy shop with cameras.  (but don't talk to the cameras on the wall)


----------



## Frizbe

Apparently the storm turned away. Which is good. Hope to see everyone show up!

EDIT:
Anyone have some of those "Hello my name is: " stickers?


----------



## JamesD

I see that the storm has turned off, but it still seems to be affecting Kansas--which I have to pass through.  I'm planning to try to go, if the weather cooperates, but if it gets bad, I'll be stopping in Kansas.  I'll get there eventually, however, if it's still on and still going on.


----------



## RVsForFun

Who said anything about cancelling? Not me! We're still on for the meeting. The roads are clear in COSprings. I'll have all the "Hello My Name Is" stickers and even doughnuts if I feel in a generous mood. If everyone agrees, we can take off for the Gardend of the Gods park and take some photos, then come back to the meeting room (Kinkos, GOTG Road and Centennial Blvd) and share what we did. 

Idea: bring the video cables your cameras came with to show your photos on TV in case I can bring mine. I can't promise I can do that but I might. Just an idea. 

THE MEET-UP IS STILL ON!!!


----------



## ashfordphoto

it is on and clear enough that most people should be able to make it.  The storm was nice and weak - should be able to get some good shots at GoGs on Saturday.

I like doughnuts


----------



## RVsForFun

...I'm calling around to Starbuck's and asking about coffee. I'll try to bring it. Doughnuts or scones or something. Geez I'm nice.


----------



## ashfordphoto

you have any idea how many people are planning on showing up?  

You ARE nice   If you need me to bring something let me know.


----------



## Lars Leber

I will be there. Concert tickets for Tool in the World Arena will be available at 10am on Saturday but my wife will take care of that.

I just uploaded some photos to Walgreens and will pick up some 4x6s later on ... earlier today I realized that all the prints I have here are at least 2 years old.

A trip to GoG sounds good. We could also photograph Rainbow Falls in Manitou Springs if people are interested in waterfall photos.


----------



## RVsForFun

I sent you a PM...



ashfordphoto said:


> you have any idea how many people are planning on showing up?
> 
> You ARE nice  If you need me to bring something let me know.


----------



## ashfordphoto

Lars Leber said:


> I will be there. Concert tickets for Tool in the World Arena will be available at 10am on Saturday but my wife will take care of that.
> 
> I just uploaded some photos to Walgreens and will pick up some 4x6s later on ... earlier today I realized that all the prints I have here are at least 2 years old.
> 
> A trip to GoG sounds good. We could also photograph Rainbow Falls in Manitou Springs if people are interested in waterfall photos.


 

What a wife!!  Maybe I can talk mine into getting tickets too :thumbup:   I've never been to rainbow falls, so that's a good option as well.  I figure once we get there we'll figure out who is headed where.


----------



## RVsForFun

I can take 8 total people in my SUV if we want to carpool. I've never been to Rainbow Falls :meh: so we could go there as well or instead of. We'll vote on it when we have the meeting.


----------



## zendianah

RVsForFun said:


> I can take 8 total people in my SUV if we want to carpool. I've never been to Rainbow Falls :meh: so we could go there as well or instead of. We'll vote on it when we have the meeting.


 

Anyone bringing kids and husbands and wives?  I don't think my hubby will want to watch all the kids..  I want to go....


----------



## RVsForFun

...we're nearly at room seating capacity if everyone comes that has said they were coming. Remember that I had to find a FREE room in less than two weeks and was able to barely get a meeting room at a Kinko's. I don't want to discourage anyone from coming but I hadn't planned on bambinos...

By the way, we've had the STORM THAT NEVER WAS. No travel issues, folks, please plan on coming.


----------



## zendianah

Not a problem.... I'll try to make it if I can get John to watch the kids.. Thanks for renting the room.. and if I don't meet you guys this time.. hopefully next meetup count me in!!


----------



## ashfordphoto

John has no choice.  You're going to the springs and he's watching the kids.  Simple.


----------



## zendianah

Thats what I'm telling him...


----------



## ashfordphoto

You can also tell him you'll bring him back a delicious bass.

does the trick every time.


----------



## zendianah

I'll tell him that i will use my cagefighting skills on him...


----------



## RVsForFun

I don't care who you are, that's funny right there! (Larry the Cable Guy)



ashfordphoto said:


> John has no choice. You're going to the springs and he's watching the kids. Simple.


----------



## ashfordphoto

or, make him and the kids some dang quesadillas.


----------



## zendianah

Well, you have a sweet bike. And you're really good at hooking up with chicks. Plus you're like the only guy at school who has a mustache.


----------



## JamesD

Well, the weather overnight in Missouri was kind of ugly, mixed rain and big fat snowflakes, and I had the warp-speed effect going on, so I had to wait it out.  Just got back up here into the Colo. Spr. area about an hour ago.  Sorry I missed it... how'd it all go?


----------



## ashfordphoto

Sorry you missed it too!  It was a great time, I'm about to post just a few pictures.  We had about 8 people.


----------



## Lars Leber

It was great. Everybody was very nice and I took some good photos.


----------



## ashfordphoto

Here are a few photos from when everybody was there.  Of course, I didn't really get any pictures of anyone.  After meeting at kinkos, having some great conversation, and then a great lunch...we went to garden of the gods and then to rainbow falls in manitou springs.  4 of us later went on to Glynn Erie and hiked to dorothy falls and had some AWESOME encounters with bighorn sheep (I'm going to start another thread on that in the landscape & nature forum).  Here are a couple of the ones I took at Rainbow:








Lars shooting the falls








Be sure to check out the Dorothy Falls and bighorn pics...here's a teaser 






It was a great time!  I thoroughly enjoyed meeting all of you!


----------



## Lars Leber

Here is most of our group at Garden of the Gods with Pikes Peak in the background. It is an HDR photo, I combined 3 exposures, shot against the sun.


----------



## monicab28

Hey, guys!  I just signed up for this forum--looks pretty good!  It was so nice to meet you all yesterday--I just wish I could have gone with you to shoot.  Oh, well....maybe next time--there is going to be a next time isn't there?!?


----------



## RVsForFun

...I need to lose some weight.


----------



## ashfordphoto

Glad you're on so you can share your portraits, monica.  there will definitely be a next time.  (kyle)


----------



## Antarctican

Who's who in the photo?  I recognize Ashford Photo and Lars from their avatars, but am not sure about the rest. Any chance we can get names?


----------



## RVsForFun

That is an excellent HDR photo. I normally wouldn't have tried it with people but will now consider doing it based upon your results. How far apart did you bracket your exposures?


----------



## zendianah

Sorry I missed it also !!!  My kiddo was sick.. I missed soccer this weekend and the photo shoot... Any chance we can do this soon???  I was looking forward to this.


----------



## ashfordphoto

yeah I think we're gonna plan another one within a month or two.

Left to Right in the photo:  Frizbe (justin), Ashfordphoto (Kyle), RVsForFun(Wilson), (Julie & husband), Lars Lerber (Lars)


----------



## zendianah

Within a month would be cool!!


----------



## Tangerini

don't mean to hijack.. but maybe, zendianah, you and I could plan a meet here in the Denver area?


----------



## Lars Leber

RVsForFun said:


> That is an excellent HDR photo. I normally wouldn't have tried it with people but will now consider doing it based upon your results. How far apart did you bracket your exposures?


 
Thank you. I used -2, 0, +2 in this case (and for 99% of all my other HDR images).


----------



## BoblyBill

ashfordphoto said:


> yeah I think we're gonna plan another one within a month or two.
> 
> Left to Right in the photo: Frizbe (justin), Ashfordphoto (Kyle), RVsForFun(Wilson), (Julie & husband), Lars Lerber (Lars)


 
That would be great... I couldn't go because of work and I could find anybody to cover for me.


----------



## RVsForFun

If you'd like to be on an email mailing list about another COSPrings meet-up, please private message me your email address and I'll add it to my list. While I'll try to make a post here for another meeting, someone else may want to try organizing it. I'll be happy to keep the mailing list if you send me your address.

If we have another meeting, can the original attendees please comment on where the next meeting should be? Kinko's was full, max of 8, and it sounds like additional people would like to attend. Any suggestions for our meeting location?


----------



## WriteHeart

Possible meeting places. I know that if we plan it in advance enough we can get various rooms at libraries. I think we could even hold it on a regular routine basis (3rd sat every month, etc).

Until that can get set up, we may be able to get a room where we work depending on the date. Just throw up some dates and I can see if there is availability.


----------



## onesix

Good afternoon all,

Is there going to be a meet up in June?  Or did this already take place.  I would like to join the Colorado Springs Photography groups but need more information.  Can anyone guide me in the right direction?

Thanks,


----------



## onesix

RV... It says your not accepting messages anymore.


----------

